# زبان های اسکریپتی > Python >  برنامه نویسی پایتون در لینوکس

## hirad000

سلام دوستان
اول میخوام بدونم برنامه نویسی پایتون در محیط لینوکس با پایتون در ویندوز چه فرقی داره؟ یادگرفتنش تو کدوم راحتتره؟ کدومشون منابع بیشتری برای یادگیری تو اینترنت دارن؟
دوم اینکه برای پروژه کارشناسی با موضوع امنیت با عنوان تولید رمز کننده ، یعنی ی appliance ی که در دو طرف ارتباط باشه  و ارتباط رو رمز کنه. این پروژه با زبان سی راحتتره یا پایتون (در محیط لینوکس) ؟ سی پلاس پلاس چطور؟ اجرای این پروژه خیلی سخته ؟ برای یک مبتدی چقدر زمان میبره؟
دوستان منتظر نظراتتون هستم.مرسی از راهنمایتون.

----------


## hirad000

23 مشاهده و 0 پاسخ
با تشکر فراوان..

----------


## n.nowroozi

کتابخونه هایی که توی دوتا پلت فرم دارید با هم تفاوت خاصی ندارند فقط به نظر من روی لینوکس همه چیز راحتتره چون به صورت دیفالت روی قریب به اتفاق توزیع های لینوکسی پایتون نصب هست و راه اندازی سرور هم برای من خیلی دلچسب تره روی لینوکس حالا شاید تا حدودی هم سلیقه ای باشه این قضیه!
در مورد انتخاب بین سی و پایتون اگه تجربه ای با هیچ کدوم ندارید من توصیه میکنم که از پایتون استفاده کنید که راحتتره هم توی یادگیری اولیه و هم سرعت کد زنی توش بالاتره( باز هم نظر شخصی!)

----------


## hirad000

مرسی از راهنماییتون
شما ادرس سایتی مقاله ای پی دی افی در این زمینه ها دارید یعنی درمورد پایتون و پایتون تو لینوکس و ... اینکه چطوری اصن شروع کنم؟
بازم مرسی

----------


## n.nowroozi

من خودم ترجیحم همیشه منابع اصلی هست اما در صورتی که زبانتون خوب نیست کتابهای ترجمه شده راجع به پایتون رو بخونید مثل این  و برای قسمت لینوکسشم کار خاصی لازم نیست انجام بدید یه توزیع لینوکس مثل فدورا ، ابونتو و ... نصب کنید روش به صورت پیش فرض پایتون نصب هست و بنا به برنامه ای که میخواید بنویسید با دستور pip کتابخونه های مورد نیازتون رو نصب میکنید همین!
اگه لینوکس کار نکردید میتونید از توزیع های ابونتو یا فدورا استفاده کنید که فروم فارسی زبانش هم هست و هرجا مشکل داشتید راهنماییتون میکنند. اگر هم تهران هستید میتونید لاگ تهران شرکت کنید بعضی شهرستانهای دیگه هم لاگ دارند.
برای برنامه ای هم که میخواید بنویسید بعد از انجام مراحل بالا میتونید به کتابخونه هایی مانند twisted deisel gevent و .. نگاهی بندازید.

----------


## mehrzad007

تقریبا هیچ تفاوتی بین دو پلت فورم ویندوز و لینوکس برای کار شما نیست . می تونید از سیستم عامل پیش فرضتون با خیال راحت استفاده کنید . ide های موجود - من pycharm رو توضیه می کنم - برای هر دو پورت شدند . البته همونطور که مهندس نوروزی فرمودند مفسر پایتون بصورت پیش فرض روی تمام توزیع های لینوکس وجود داره اما روی ویندوز باید نصب شه . که اونم مورد خاصی نیست . فقط توجه کنید که با پایتون 3 شروع کنید یه سری تغییرات توش اتفاق افتاده که شما رو مجبور به کدنویسی استاندارد می کنه 
مثلا توی 2.7 شما می تونی بنویسی : 
print "some thing";
ولی توی 3 باید بنویسی : 
print("something");

بعد خوشبختانه کتابهای پایتون به فارسی ترجمه شدند - هر چند ترجمه عالی نیست - اما خوب کار شما رو راه می اندازه . برای شروع از اونا استفاده کنید و در ادامه به مستندات خود پایتون مراجعه کنید : 
یک بایت پایتون 
پایتون از راه دشوار python from hard way - اینو من نتونستم ترجمه اشو پیدا کنم 
و از این پس پایتون

----------


## hirad000

سلام دوستان
پایتون رو تو لینوکس install کردم و میخوام کار کنم . به غیر از محیط  ترمینال نمیشه تو IDE دیگه ای نوشت؟ چحوری باید اونو نصب کرد؟(منظورم ی ویرایشگر دیگه) چجوری کتابخونه ها رو اضافه میکنن؟

----------


## hirad000

ای بابا ...
اینجا چرا اینقد دیر جواب میدن...
 :افسرده:

----------


## علی بهمنی جلالی

سلام
بالاتر گفته شد که می‌تونید از pycharm استفاده کنید. از eclipse هم با افزونهٔ pydev می‌شود استفاده کرد. غیر از این‌ها IDE دیگه هم هست.
لینک pycharm:
https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/
با ویرایشگر متن gedit که به صورت پیش‌فرض در اوبونتو نصب هست هم می‌تونید کد بزنید.

----------


## n.nowroozi

> سلام دوستان
> پایتون رو تو لینوکس install کردم و میخوام کار کنم . به غیر از محیط  ترمینال نمیشه تو IDE دیگه ای نوشت؟ چحوری باید اونو نصب کرد؟(منظورم ی ویرایشگر دیگه) چجوری کتابخونه ها رو اضافه میکنن؟


پایتون که پیش فرض نصب بود دوباره نصب کردی؟!!
همونطور که دوستمون گفتند میتونی از pycharm استفاده کنی sublime text رو هم من راضی ام ازش. جفتشون autocomplete دارند که سرعت کد زنی رو خیلی بالاتر میبره .
واسه نصب بسته هم برای نصب مثلا django از دستور زیر استفاده کن:
sudo pip install django

----------


## hirad000

من موفق نشدم pycharm تو اوبونتو نصب کنم . و بجاش PyPE که تو خودش هست رو استفاده کنم ُویرایشگر خوبیه؟
البته نصب شد ولی بدون نوار بالایی که همه ی نرم افزارا دارند.یعنی file view help .. نداره.... :)    :(

----------


## n.nowroozi

> من موفق نشدم pycharm تو اوبونتو نصب کنم . و بجاش PyPE که تو خودش هست رو استفاده کنم ُویرایشگر خوبیه؟
> البته نصب شد ولی بدون نوار بالایی که همه ی نرم افزارا دارند.یعنی file view help .. نداره.... :)    :(


نمیدونم من استفاده نکردم ازش! pycharm هم روی ابونتو نصب میشه بدون مشکل کافیه که بسته لینوکسش رو از سایتش بگیرید و بعد توی پوشه bin یه فایل شل هست که باید اجرا کنید تا نصب شه.

----------


## علی بهمنی جلالی

سلام
pycharm در لینوکس نیاز به نصب نداره فقط وارده پوشهٔ bin شو بعدش اسکریپت رو همونطور که دوست خودمون گفتن اجرا کن. به عنوان مثال نسخهٔ pycharm من در حال حاضر pycharm-community-4.04 هستش و روی Desktop قرار داره.
حالا با کلیدهای « مهار + دگرساز + ف » یا « Ctrl + Alt + T » خط فرمان رو اجرا کن بعدش این دستورات رو درونش به ترتیب بنویس.

cd ~/Desktop/pycharm-community-4.0.4/bin
./pycharm.sh
نکته: شما باید به جای ~/Desktop/pycharm-community-4.0.4 مسیری که pycharm خودتون درونش قرار داره رو بدید.
نکتهٔ۲: pycharm برای اجرا شدن به jdk احتیاج دارد و اول شما باید آن را نصب کنید.

----------

